# running beagles



## jim15162 (Dec 12, 2010)

im just getting into the sport and was wondering if there was any veterans that i could run my dogs with. i have 3 females, 2 8month and 1 7years. thanks


----------



## bwade (Sep 11, 2008)

Do your dogs need to be trained or are you looking to hunt with someone. Where are you located .


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

bwade said:


> Do your dogs need to be trained or are you looking to hunt with someone. Where are you located .


And ..do you have any private land to hunt. 

You forgot that part bwade:lol:


----------



## Silverman (Feb 4, 2009)

Your welcome with me, but I'm no veteran, I just like runnin beagles.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## glongworth3232 (Oct 18, 2006)

michhutr said:


> And ..do you have any private land to hunt.
> 
> You forgot that part bwade:lol:


Your guys are great lol!!!. Bwade kinda took me under his wing and tougt me a few things. Very nice and cool guy to hunt and run with. Michhuter is pretty cool as well!!!! Good luck to you and your dog. I have a dog but she is in heat at the moment so no running for her right now. Good luck and use this site to ask any questions you may have. You will get a lot of help from some guys.


----------



## jim15162 (Dec 12, 2010)

jim15162 said:


> im just getting into the sport and was wondering if there was any veterans that i could run my dogs with. i have 3 females, 2 8month and 1 7years. thanks


i live near grand rapids but willing to make a drive on a weeken


----------



## beaglet (Nov 22, 2009)

I live in Greenville....I have a few decent beagles, we run a LOT...contact me whenever you wanna get out.


Tony


----------

